# Status von Midi Datei(wird gerade abgespielt oder nicht)



## Polarfuchs (28. Dez 2014)

Ist es in Java möglich den Status eines Midi Sounds zu bekommen?
Also in einer Art boolean Variable(is played) oder so.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.???:L

Polarfuchs


----------

